# Falcon Glen contact



## byeloe (Aug 29, 2006)

Does anyone have a contact for Falcon Glen/

thanks


----------



## SteveH (Sep 5, 2006)

For banking and paying levies you can try
dorcas_m@theholidayclub.com
or
sally_p.debtors@theholidayclub.com

If you sell a FG unit you can get transfer docs and transfer through
lhenning@scsts.co.za

Steve


----------

